# Z uwagi na..



## -Arturo-

W jaki sposób mogę przetłumaczyć "z uwagi na coś"

Np.

 Z uwagi na wielkość floty składającej sie z ponad ..

In view of the fact that our fleet consisted of more than...

Czy może być również 

Due to the size of the fleet consisting of more than...


Jakimi innymi wyrażeniami mógłbym zastąpić "Z uwagi na"?

Dziękuję.


----------



## Thomas1

-Arturo- said:


> W jaki sposób mogę przetłumaczyć "z uwagi na coś"
> 
> Np.
> 
> Z uwagi na wielkość floty składającej sie z ponad ..
> 
> In view of the fact that our fleet consisted of more than...
> 
> Czy może być również
> 
> Due to the size of the fleet consisting of more than...
> Też może być ale zależy od kontekstu, bo wyrażenie 'due to' używa się w trochę innych kontekstach, np:
> Due to bad weather, the match has been cancelled.
> Co bardziej brzmi jak 'z powodu'. --> Z uwagi na złą pogodę/z powodu złej pogody, mecz został odwołany.
> 
> Jakimi innymi wyrażeniami mógłbym zastąpić "Z uwagi na"?
> taking into account
> taking into consideration
> considering
> in consideration of
> in the light of
> bearing/keeping in mind
> Dziękuję.


----------



## -Arturo-

Swietnie.

Całe zdanie brzmi następującą 
Due to the size of the fleet, we had to deal with various problems.
Kontekst jest prawdopodobnie ok.

Jeszcze raz dziekuje.


----------



## Thomas1

Tak, ale pozostałe też pasują.
Wyrażenia bliskoznaczne z 'due to' to:
because of
by reason of
owing to
Te wyrażenia wyraźnie podkreślają przyczynę, powód czegoś.


----------



## -Arturo-

Thomas1 said:


> Tak, ale pozostałe też pasują.
> Wyrażenia bliskoznaczne z 'due to' to:
> because of
> by reason of
> owing to
> Te wyrażenia wyraźnie podkreślają przyczynę, powód czegoś.



Dzięki.


----------



## Ben Jamin

-Arturo- said:


> Swietnie.
> 
> Całe zdanie brzmi następującą
> Due to the size of the fleet, we had to deal with various problems.
> Kontekst jest prawdopodobnie ok.
> 
> Jeszcze raz dziekuje.


To w końcu w którą stronę tłumaczysz?

Poza tym, należy się zawsze zastanowić, czy 'z uwagi na' jest dobrym wyrażeniem w polskim zdaniu. 
Na przykład "Z uwagi na dobro pasażerów lot jest odwołany"
i "Z powodu złej pogody lot jest odwołany"
ale "Z uwagi na złą pogodę lot jest odwołany"


----------



## -Arturo-

Polski na angielski.

W tym przypadku "Z uwagi na" pasuje. Jesli napisze "Z powodu duzej floty" to taka konstrukcja nie bedzie miala sensu.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> To w końcu w którą stronę tłumaczysz?
> 
> Poza tym, należy się zawsze zastanowić, czy 'z uwagi na' jest dobrym wyrażeniem w polskim zdaniu.
> Na przykład "Z uwagi na dobro pasażerów lot jest odwołany"
> i "Z powodu złej pogody lot jest odwołany"
> ale "Z uwagi na złą pogodę lot jest odwołany"


Też optuję za 'z powodu' ale 'z uwagi na' nie jest nieporpawne w tym zdaniu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Też optuję za 'z powodu' ale 'z uwagi na' nie jest nieporpawne w tym zdaniu.


 Gramatycznie jest poprawne, ale stylistycznie mi nie pasuje. Brzmi jak "officialese". Uwaga pasuje tam gdzie chodzi o traktowanie ludzi lub o rozważanie jakichś skomplikowanych kwestii. Pogoda po prostu zmusza do odwołania lotu.


----------

